# South Bend, IN - 11-16 Ford Superduty Ultramount bracket, wiring, controller



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

I have for sale a complete Ultramount bracket for 11-16 Ford Superduty. Also included is all wiring (three wire) and one handheld controller. I will also include the couple extra harnesses and 3 port iso module pictured. $900 for everything.


----------

